# [SOLVED] Inserting DVD causes system crash



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, I have a 3 month old Sony DVDRW (sata) and starting last week every time I put a cd/dvd in, Vista (x64) crashes and I have to do a cold reboot. 
If there is a disc in when I load the system up about 80% of the time it will hang on the Vista splash screen and I have to reboot again with no disc in. I have tried doing a system repair with the windows cd, but again it hangs when its on the loading screen. 
It seems to have started after I was testing a hard drive from a friends laptop a few weeks ago. Basically I unplugged the Dvd drive and used the sata cables to test the other HDD. Each time I swapped the wires I powered down the PC and unplugged the mains lead to ensure no damage. 
My old 7 year old IDE DVDRW works (although it wont burn cd's any more, which is why I got a new one), this sata drive appears to be working on an XP system in the house so what can be going wrong??
I have installed latest drivers, disabled/enabled, etc etc. 
I am beginning to wonder if the M'board is failing to connect to it or something seen as I messed with the SATA ports, maybe clearing the cmos may help?

Any advice?

Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot

check if the drive letter for the drive has changed


----------



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

I have tried that! Done everything I can think of!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

try the drive in another computer


----------



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

As I already said it works in another pc - an XP machine.

It seems that when I load a disk Windows freezes, Firefox and other applications still work, its just windows. and the hdd light on the front of the pc stays on. 

its beginning to annoy me now! its defo a windows issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

are your hd sata or ide


----------



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

Hi, this is what I'm running, its one I built myself. M

Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 512MB PCI-E 16x
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600 2.9Ghz
8GB DDR2 RAM
MSI K9N Neo 1000fsb m'board
OCZ Fatal1ty 550W High Performance PSU 
Windows Vista home premium 64 bit
WD Blue 500GB SATA HDD

voltages 
CPU V Core ... 1.344
3.3v ... 3.312
5v ... 5.003
12v ... 12.144
5v 5D ... 5.129
temps
CPU ... 31C/87F
SYS ... 35C/95F

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

all looks normal there try running

sfc /scannow

chkdsk /f

is there anything in the error logs at the time of the problem


----------



## ben0401 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

Finally its working! 
I realised that everytime I tried to open the D drive, even if no CD was present it would tell me 'application not found'
I searched on google and found this thread D:\ Application not found for and CD inserted - Vista Help. 
So by deleting 'MountsPoint2' from the registry it is working again! 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Inserting DVD causes system crash*

glad you have sorted


----------

